# I need a freelance artist



## nadogirls (Mar 13, 2008)

Looking for a freelance artist to work with Photoshop. I will be using these graphics for DTG printing. Must have quick turnaround times and be ecomonically reasonable. Sometimes I would supply you with templets and you would just need to create the layout with added effects and text. If you are interested please PM me. Thank you,


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Really be glad to step up and help.. Look at some of my past art at www0.art4tees.com and email me at [email protected] and I will send you some more recent photoshop stuff.
dlac


----------



## iZame.com (Dec 22, 2010)

I would love to work with you! Most of my work is on my design fb page: No Regrets Merch - Spokane, WA - Clothing Store | Facebook

Feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------



## nzg (Feb 9, 2008)

If you are still shopping designers, have a look at a few samples here & let me know if you are interested. https://sites.google.com/site/nzgfreelance/
Thanks,
[email protected]


----------



## Sevenlives (Sep 20, 2011)

Sure, I'd be able to help as well. Feel free to contact me. My work SevenlivesDesigns


----------

